# Weather forecasts



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

One of my bad habits is checking the weather forecast every day on line, but I don't find any sites I trust. Do you have a site you use and trust?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DNP said:


> One of my bad habits is checking the weather forecast every day on line, but I don't find any sites I trust. Do you have a site you use and trust?


Here's what I use for Mexico City: 

Mexico City Weather Forecast and Conditions


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I use Weather Underground.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> I use Weather Underground.


Ditto. For Guadalajara, they report stations at the airport and in Centro. There can be a big difference.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

For the Lakeside area I like:

Lake Chapala Weather Net


----------



## Pancho (Aug 6, 2010)

In Huatulco Oaxaca there are actually 2 very different climates. The weather station is located 20km into the mountian in Santa Maria Huatulco but most foreigners are interested in Bays of Huatulco. This is very misleading as the overnight winter temp in the mountains can be quite chilly while the beach temp is about 28-33C day and night. We have a B&B and we tell people just ignore the forecast it is going to be sunny and warm all winter long. Summer is even worse since it rains almost daily in the mountains but here at the beach we only get about 30-35 days with rain all season. I am not sure why this is because the farmers in the mountains are not checking the internet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Once you live in Mexico, is there anything better than watching those BEAUTIFUL weather girls give the forecasts on MX television?? Anyone??  What a way to wake up every morning....and more motivation to move here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> Once you live in Mexico, is there anything better than watching those BEAUTIFUL weather girls give the forecasts on MX television?? Anyone??  What a way to wake up every morning....and more motivation to move here.


Speaking as a woman, beautiful weather GIRLS don't do it for me. Now maybe if they had a couple of hunky GUYS doing the weather, I might be interested !


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Speaking as a woman, beautiful weather GIRLS don't do it for me. Now maybe if they had a couple of hunky GUYS doing the weather, I might be interested !


Personally, if I had a TV, and if I wanted to get weather information from it, neither of which is the case, I think I would want to hear if from someone who knew something about weather.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do you all realize that a thermometer was virtually impossible to find just ten years ago. Just stepping outside would tell you all you needed to know. There aren't many sudden changes here and even the rains are predictable and seasonable.
Right now is our 'extreme', with cool mornings and mild afternoons requiring socks with our sandals and a tee shirt under a long sleeved shirt. Some wear a light jacket in the early morning or evening.
That's the weather report.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Personally, if I had a TV, and if I wanted to get weather information from it, neither of which is the case, I think I would want to hear if from someone who knew something about weather.


You do make a good point, TG.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Do you all realize that a thermometer was virtually impossible to find just ten years ago. Just stepping outside would tell you all you needed to know. There aren't many sudden changes here and even the rains are predictable and seasonable.
> Right now is our 'extreme', with cool mornings and mild afternoons requiring socks with our sandals and a tee shirt under a long sleeved shirt. Some wear a light jacket in the early morning or evening.
> That's the weather report.


And what a wonderful change from most of the US. When it's hot there, it's comfortable here. When it's cold there, it's comfortable here. When it's whatever there, it's still great here.:clap2:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

pappabee said:


> And what a wonderful change from most of the US. When it's hot there, it's comfortable here. When it's cold there, it's comfortable here. When it's whatever there, it's still great here.:clap2:


Hello pappabee.

I have a bit of a theory that keeps me warm. Living part time in 3 vastly different climate zones I feel heat and cold differently than what the thermometer reads. let me explain: Dry heat in Mexicali to me at least "feels" cooler to me than the humid heat of the coastal region in San Diego regardless of the temperature in degrees.

In San Luis Potosi, it is dry. It is also 1670 meters in altitude. The heat feels different than in SD and Mexicali because the sun is definitely warmer than the coast region and dryer regardless of what the degrees are. The shade on cooler days feels cooler and contrast much more when in the sun. In Mexicali when it is cool the sun's radiance is not anywhere near as noticeable even thought on humid days it feels colder in the night regardless of what degree it is compared to SLP.

In dryer climates the sun's rays are not reflected as mush by the moister in the air, that is why the desert can heat up so fast when the night time humity dissipates very early in the morning and Mexicali being 11 feet below sea level.

In the end degrees means more to someone by adjusting it in your mind to feelings of hot or cold and to your location rather than thinking it is a constant. People with high blood pressure feel the heat more and the cold less, also a consideration.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Hello pappabee.
> 
> I have a bit of a theory that keeps me warm. Living part time in 3 vastly different climate zones I feel heat and cold differently than what the thermometer reads. let me explain: Dry heat in Mexicali to me at least "feels" cooler to me than the humid heat of the coastal region in San Diego regardless of the temperature in degrees.
> 
> ...


Being a former tent camper I have camped in every state in the US and in all months from 127 in AZ to -27 in upper New York. I have found that dry heat is really harder to deal with than wet heat because you don't feel it as much. I have also found that I can always but on enough clothes to keep warm but I can't take off enough to keep cool. At least not enough and still not get arrested.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I have found that dry heat is really harder to deal with than wet heat because you don't feel it as much.


I'm confused. If you don't feel dry heat as much, it should be easier to deal with, at least that's the case for me, someone who is absolutely miserable in hot humid climates.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm confused. If you don't feel dry heat as much, it should be easier to deal with, at least that's the case for me, someone who is absolutely miserable in hot humid climates.


I'm sorry, you misunderstood my use of the term 'deal'. As a camper, the two major problems when you are in a very hot environment are sunburn and dehydration. Since I don't feel dry heat as much as wet heat I sometimes don't respond to either of the problems soon enough.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I'm sorry, you misunderstood my use of the term 'deal'. As a camper, the two major problems when you are in a very hot environment are sunburn and dehydration. Since I don't feel dry heat as much as wet heat I sometimes don't respond to either of the problems soon enough.


Never having gone camping, I wasn't aware of this problem. Being a city girl, when it's hot and dry, I just walk or sit in the shade to cool off, and maybe have a _limonada._


----------

